# Packing models for transport



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2012)

I have 100+ finished models that I need to move to another house that is a considerable distance away (3 hour drive). I've been thinking of ways of doing it and have come up with an idea based in a method I've used for single models, but am not convinced it is the best way to go and thought I'd start a discussion here as I'm sure this problem has come up with you guys before. 

Below is a rough sketch of my idea and I would welcome comments or improvements on it, or even something completely different. I'm not sure of the workability of the multiple stacking using styrofoam blocks. The collection doesn't have to be moved at one time so maybe the same container could be used multiple times, but it would be nice to come up with something that could safely move 15-20 planes or more at a shot.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a very good idea. I would follow that if I had to move to another house.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks time consuming but effective.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was a professional mover for over 20 years. It looks good to me.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

And to me. I saw a similar system in use, although apparently arranged vertically, at Cockpit Fest a couple of years back. The guys who transported the Spitfire, Mustang and Messerschmitt Special Interest Groups models, around 200 of them(!) were using tall cases, with each model being fixed to the same size base, which appeared to 'slot' into supports like yours.
When I last moved house, I used a similar method, and there was very little damage - just the expected odd antenna wire or pitot.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if instead of styro foam, you used soft foam (kind of like the old egg crate foam that people used to put on their beds.

Either way, I do not envy you!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2012)

When I was younger I bought a few packages (24 rolls) of buttwipe. I did layer upon layer of tissue, models, tissue, models, etc. You will have to replace an odd gear, pitot tube and aerial, but they made it all the way across country with a third party mover of box apes.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Nov 20, 2012)

your idea sounds good and looks like it would work good. similar to what ive seen people do to ship sold models on ebay. maybe fill the voids in each level with tissue or toilet paper like matt said... the foam blocks look like the key and thats the way i had seen them shipped in the past.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2012)

Styro-foam peanuts might work to but that looks pretty good.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I think I might improve it with the TP like Matt said. I tried the peanut route the last time I moved and it was a nightmare trying to find some small bits that had broken off. The soft foam thing might help too but I think it would still need the styrofoam for support,the foam being too soft to support all the layers its self. I think I should use extruded styrofoam too instead if the stuff made out of compressed beads for the same reason that peanuts didn't work well - finding broken bits among the mess at the bottom of the box.


----------



## A4K (Nov 21, 2012)

Great idea Glenn, like that format!
Could be using it myself soon too - unless something drastically changes here in between, will moving to Ireland around March/ April.


----------

